# Odd Sweet Taste In Mouth...



## nkira (May 24, 2009)

Lately I have been getting this sweetish taste in mouth even if I don't eat or drink anything sweet.

Is this diet related? I check my blood glucose & it's normal??

I am all confused here??

Hope I am not going nuts!!

Any one ever experienced the same?


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2009)

Are you low carbing?


----------



## nkira (May 24, 2009)

Yes, what's the connection?


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2009)

educated guess you may have hit ketosis.


----------



## nkira (May 24, 2009)

After reading ^ I did stick test. It's showing traces!! 

Wow....this is my first keto!!

Now that I am in keto, how should I proceed. 

I have hit keto unintentionally!! I am not even tracking my diet!!

For the last few days I was getting the same sweet taste after my workouts.


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2009)

I'd make sure your protein is on the high side and so are your fats; if youre not tracking this could lead to trouble as in muscle loss. Start tracking now. I'll link this to Built she's the mecca on this stuff. 
Also, are you cutting intentionally?


----------



## nkira (May 24, 2009)

No I am not cutting at all!! 

"I'd diet down very, very slowly while you tighten up your diet and your training. When you start to see a little more definition, gradually increase the calories and get some size on."

That's what built advised me to do....now that I am in Keto I am all confused.

All this days I was trying to stay in maintenance & was doing heavy weight n low rip routine as suggested by built.

I don't know what to do now...



juggernaut said:


> I'd make sure your protein is on the high side and so are your fats; if youre not tracking this could lead to trouble as in muscle loss. Start tracking now. I'll link this to Built she's the mecca on this stuff.
> Also, are you cutting intentionally?


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2009)

Built's advice is SOLID and spot on. Tracking is a mistake on _your part_. go to FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal and do it. If you are in ketosis and dont want to be there, just eat some fruit and you'll be out. What is your maintenance calorie and macro count anyway?


----------



## danzik17 (May 24, 2009)

Well I was going to make a crude comment about not swallowing, but since jugg is being all serious like......

Being in keto doesn't necessarily mean you're not eating at maintenance.  I definitely don't think it's optimal for muscle growth though since you want muscle glycogen to remain fairly topped up.

Fruit would be a good recommendation to get out of keto quickly since it replenishes both liver and muscle glycogen (fructose + glucose).


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2009)

I'm not turning over a new leaf-I'm still a fucking wiseguy asshole; nkira is a cool brother. I wanna help the young lad.


----------



## nkira (May 24, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> What is your maintenance calorie and macro count anyway?



Can't post that as I have not been tracking diet for last few days 

Todays diet was,

3 whole eggs (fried in minimum olive oil)
whey 20 grams with low fat milk (200ml milk)
1 whole wheat bread slice
whey 25 grams in water
1 chicken breast (roasted)
pasta (about size of tennis ball)
lentils cooked (about size of tennis ball)
1/2 green pepper

Now i'll be having whey again in milk (200ml milk & 20 grams whey) 

For last 2 weeks the diet is as above with very little variation & some more carbs here & there...

I'll start tracking by tomorrow....



danzik17 said:


> Well I was going to make a crude comment about not swallowing, but since jugg is being all serious like......
> 
> Being in keto doesn't necessarily mean you're not eating at maintenance.  I definitely don't think it's optimal for muscle growth though since you want muscle glycogen to remain fairly topped up.
> 
> Fruit would be a good recommendation to get out of keto quickly since it replenishes both liver and muscle glycogen (fructose + glucose).



Now about getting out of keto, I have been trying to loose some stomach fat, get some definition then increase my cals & start bulking.

So should I stay in keto for loosing the stomach fat? I know I might loose some LBM.


----------



## nkira (May 24, 2009)

Awwww.......Thanks bro 




juggernaut said:


> I'm not turning over a new leaf-I'm still a fucking wiseguy asshole; nkira is a cool brother. I wanna help the young lad.


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2009)

ketosis isnt necessary to lose fat. Cutting carbs is a good idea. But, looking at your diet; it doesnt seem to be that you are in ketosis. I'd ask if you did see traces did you see it in the morning whe you got out of bed on an empty stomach? 

Start tracking now and see what the macros are. I dont wanna see what you eat, just numbers in grams and calories.


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2009)

nkira said:


> Awwww.......Thanks bro


naw youre an okay guy. gotta good side to you.


----------



## danzik17 (May 24, 2009)

nkira said:


> So should I stay in keto for loosing the stomach fat? I know I might loose some LBM.



Are you familiar with Lyle McD at all?  He goes into excruciating detail about all of that.  A brief summary is that for "stubborn" fat, a deficit while glycogen depleted allows for greater mobilization of FFAs by inhibiting alpha-2 receptors.

Built also has a good article called "Why are daredevils shredded" or something similar that has great information methods as well.


----------



## nkira (May 24, 2009)

when you said "educated guess you may have hit ketosis." I went and pissed on the keto test strip, zipped up & posted the results.

Did flush too  

My mouth is all sweet as I type this....




juggernaut said:


> ketosis isnt necessary to lose fat. Cutting carbs is a good idea. But, looking at your diet; it doesnt seem to be that you are in ketosis. I'd ask if you did see traces did you see it in the morning whe you got out of bed on an empty stomach?
> 
> Start tracking now and see what the macros are. I dont wanna see what you eat, just numbers in grams and calories.


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2009)

well brush your fucking teeth assbreath!!!

Are you diabetic?


----------



## nkira (May 24, 2009)

I know about Lyle, but I don't have the book yet. 

I did read Builts "Daredevil Are Shredded" around a month back....(Also I am a regular on Builts Blog)

I was advised to loose some fat first so as to improve nutrition partitioning.



danzik17 said:


> Are you familiar with Lyle McD at all?  He goes into excruciating detail about all of that.  A brief summary is that for "stubborn" fat, a deficit while glycogen depleted allows for greater mobilization of FFAs by inhibiting alpha-2 receptors.
> 
> Built also has a good article called "Why are daredevils shredded" or something similar that has great information methods as well.


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2009)

is there a history of diabetes in your family?


----------



## nkira (May 24, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> well brush your fucking teeth assbreath!!!
> 
> Are you diabetic?



No, I am not.



juggernaut said:


> is there a history of diabetes in your family?



Grandfather & Father (Type 2 both of them)


I am getting litttle scarred here 

Nice timing for the scary questions dude.......Just when I am about to sleep.

I was like  & now I am


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2009)

nkira, you might-I SAID MIGHT be diabetic. I remember my grandfather having the taste in his mouth. So, you see a doctor. BFD. You can live with it if you do something about it.


----------



## nkira (May 24, 2009)

Whats BFD?

I did the blood glucose test on a gluco-meter first thing in the morning on empty stomach, result - 88mg/dl. (Milligrams per Deciliter
)

It is in normal range.


----------



## Built (May 24, 2009)

BFD = Big Fucking Deal. My pet asshole has a potty mouth.


----------



## nkira (May 25, 2009)

Aha...ok. I plan to use that acronym more often......

Btw still have that sweet taste in mouth....



Built said:


> BFD = Big Fucking Deal. My pet asshole has a potty mouth.


----------



## Built (May 25, 2009)

LOL!

Unusual taste in the mouth is common on keto diets. The other thing that is interesting is when you first taste something with ANY amount of sugar, it tastes sweet. I remember a green pepper tasting sweet!


----------



## nkira (May 25, 2009)

That is so TRUE!! Now I know why so many things taste sweet to me!! Also I hardly consume white sugar, I guess that intensifies the sweetness too. 



Built said:


> LOL!
> 
> Unusual taste in the mouth is common on keto diets. The other thing that is interesting is when you first taste something with ANY amount of sugar, it tastes sweet. I remember a green pepper tasting sweet!


----------



## the7zen (May 25, 2009)

*what happend to your RFL (PSMF)*

I thought you were doing Lyle's PSMF to see if it helps with your migraine...what happened to that?


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2009)

nkira said:


> That is so TRUE!! Now I know why so many things taste sweet to me!! Also I hardly consume white sugar, I guess that intensifies the sweetness too.


nkira, I concur with what Built is saying: I am an asshooooole. However, that being said, you should really get tested for diabetes JUST to be on the safe side. It is dominant in my family. Luckily, I have escaped it thus far, however I do keep an eye on it. It kind of perturbs me that with the amount of carbs you have listed above, that you might be in ketosis, as I originally thought. Be safe big guy, go to the doctor...and stay away from the kidney traders!


----------



## nkira (May 25, 2009)

I am not doing PSMF, as I mentioned before this keto thing is totally unintentional!! 

But it's on my to do list....I will start a new thread when I start with PSMF.



the7zen said:


> I thought you were doing Lyle's PSMF to see if it helps with your migraine...what happened to that?


----------



## nkira (May 25, 2009)

I did glucose strip & glucometer test......what more should I do? 

Both negative.

R u suggesting pre & post postprandial test? Cos those are the only test's left out.



juggernaut said:


> nkira, I concur with what Built is saying: I am an asshooooole. However, that being said, you should really get tested for diabetes JUST to be on the safe side. It is dominant in my family. Luckily, I have escaped it thus far, however I do keep an eye on it. It kind of perturbs me that with the amount of carbs you have listed above, that you might be in ketosis, as I originally thought. Be safe big guy, go to the doctor...and stay away from the kidney traders!


----------



## Built (May 25, 2009)

Your sugars are fine, you're not on a keto diet... 

The only thing I've ever heard of being associated with chronic sweet taste is Bell's Palsy (I know someone who had this with the sweet taste, and it went away). 

A quick google search also brought up hyponatremia - have you recently dropped your salt intake, or increased sweating or water intake? Low salt levels can sometimes be associated with a sweet taste in the mouth. Maybe salt your food a bit extra and see if it resolves?


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2009)

salt a lemon, suck it down and take in some tequila


----------



## Yanick (May 25, 2009)

Get to a doc and get checked out, like Built said it could be a neuro problem (ie epilepsy/seizures...if I remember correctly you get chronic migraines which have an association to seizures/epilepsy if memory serves). Diabetes dx's are not really made from finger sticks (some MD's probably do make them but that doesn't mean its right, capillary glucose is not accurate enough to make a Dx from what I know), the real test is a Glucose Tolerance Test (GTT). Overnight fast, they give you glucose syrup and measure blood sugar at specific intervals.

I guess you can try and eat a bunch of carbs to make sure you are not in ketosis as even with moderate amounts of carbs you might still hit ketosis if your activity level is sufficient.

I'd say get checked out and cleared first, maybe push for a referral to a specialist if your MD just writes this off as nothing.


----------



## juggernaut (May 26, 2009)

actually, right after a seizure, I'd be debilitated to a point where the shades had to be shut, no lights on and no tv. Good point Yanick. Although I dont think its that. If has epilepsy, he'd know.


----------



## nkira (May 26, 2009)

I am not epileptic & zero seizures till date....

But I have confirmed diagnosis of migraine....with Photophobia and Phonophobia During Migraine, & no aura.


----------



## Yanick (May 26, 2009)

Having a seizure does not mean you're epileptic. Not all epilepsy begins in childhood, there are adult onset epilepsies. As well, not all seizures are what people think of seizures. IE loss of consciousness, 'flopping' around on the floor, confusion etc afterward. Focal seizures or partial onset seizures are characterized by no loss of consciousness with altered sensorium, IE funny tastes, smells etc.

I'm not diagnosing you or anything, just offering another opinion that hasn't been given in the thread and hoping that you have all of your bases covered.


----------



## nkira (May 26, 2009)

I know what you mean Yanick, My moms epilepsy is adult onset, so i know it's possible.

My mom has her appointment with the neurologist, I'll consult him.


----------



## erm (Jan 16, 2010)

I was reading in another forum about products with beta alanine causing the sweet taste.


----------



## suprfast (Jan 16, 2010)

by chance can it be your drum that you were smoking in?  What were the contents prior to using?  any visible rust??  galvanized parts?
kris


----------



## nkira (Jan 17, 2010)

No, I had that sweetish incidence before I started smoking......


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 17, 2010)

Dam I just saw the title to this thread and thought, why didn't I respond back in May with "don't worry, its just me!"  

Dam


----------

